# 1970s Ricoh Medallion Automatic 21 Jewels



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi all! I'll start by saying I'm no expert on watches, quite the opposite. I was looking up vintage Japanese things on ebay and saw a nice Seiko. Well that sparked my interested and I ended up buying this lovely Ricoh. Not quite like the eBay pictures (see below, video for better idea) but still very nice, although I'll need a new strap for myself as I have tiny wrists.

If anyone knows anything about these watches please let me know and any bits on maintenance, what strap to replace with etc


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

That looks quite nice. Obviously they were looking at a Rolex Datejust when they copied designed it, but that isn't a bad thing. I'd be putting it on a nice leather strap personally


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> That looks quite nice. Obviously they were looking at a Rolex Datejust when they copied designed it, but that isn't a bad thing. I'd be putting it on a nice leather strap personally


 Thanks! To be honest, I literally no 0 about watches but the seller did mention it resembled a Rolex too so probably is a cheaper alternative Ricoh made?

I actually went for it not wanting a leather strap again like my current watch but perhaps I will. Still undecided!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

You can always get bracelet extenders

Have a look on eBay for Watch Bracelet Extender and for a few quid you can keep that bracelet.

Here is the Rolex I referenced, on leather


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> You can always get bracelet extenders
> 
> Have a look on eBay for Watch Bracelet Extender and for a few quid you can keep that bracelet.
> 
> Here is the Rolex I referenced, on leather


 Thanks, I've just bought a similar style to the original, just a cheapo eBay one to get me by.

I really see what you mean about the Rolex haha, I'd highly doubt mine was an original design then, but plus side is I get as close to a Rolex as I probably ever will!


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

Contrary to what I said about the leather strap, I ended up using the one off my Rotary and liked it enough that I bought it it's own brown leather strap - unintentionally similar to the Rolex shown above. Cheap at around £8 but looks quality, can't go wrong! :laugh:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Jakku said:


> Contrary to what I said about the leather strap, I ended up using the one off my Rotary and liked it enough that I bought it it's own brown leather strap - unintentionally similar to the Rolex shown above. Cheap at around £8 but looks quality, can't go wrong! :laugh:


 Nice looking watch, recognise a similar strap from my Rotary chavitimer. As you say, it looks alright. Think I prefer it on SS though.


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

wrenny1969 said:


> Nice looking watch, recognise a similar strap from my Rotary chavitimer. As you say, it looks alright. Think I prefer it on SS though.


 Yeah I do prefer it on the stainless steel strap to be honest, but unfortunately it's too big and there are no more removable links 

Is chavitimer a word for a knock off Navitimer then? I have a fake Breitling one I acquired by accident basically for free, straps too big and I can't legally sell it so been thinking about putting it on a leather!


----------

